# EOS R vs R5/R6 metering- in evaluative



## JoTomOz (Sep 30, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone that has had both cameras has any experience with this. Is it the same, different, improved? 

My experience with EOS R is that is very heavily weighted to focus point in this mode- even in evaluative... and at that not very consistent. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shaun Gibbs (Oct 1, 2020)

JoTomOz said:


> Just wondering if anyone that has had both cameras has any experience with this. Is it the same, different, improved?
> 
> My experience with EOS R is that is very heavily weighted to focus point in this mode- even in evaluative... and at that not very consistent.
> 
> Thanks!



I would say they are about the same. I have the R and R5.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 1, 2020)

90% I shoot in spot, then make adjustments while framing. One reason I went all in on R system.


----------



## Memdroid (Oct 1, 2020)

It is the same but I a feeling that the R5 is underexposing it a little compare to the R when shooting in AV or TV mode. I always almost compensate with +1/3 or +2/3 of a stop. The R was almost always spot I recon (for my style at least).


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 1, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> It is the same but I a feeling that the R5 is underexposing it a little compare to the R when shooting in AV or TV mode. I always almost compensate with +1/3 or +2/3 of a stop. The R was almost always spot I recon (for my style at least).


Are you using Adobe products to do the raw conversion?


----------

